

Al Gore on Twitter, for real - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081107/yes-al-gore-is-on-twitter-no-hes-not-following-you/

======
webwright
Can we get a politics.news.ycombinator.com or something? Sheesh.

~~~
ivankirigin
That should just redirect to <http://www.reddit.com/r/politics>

~~~
nir
And ban anyone that follows that link from ever posting to Hacker News :)

------
shaunxcode
I wish this had been about AI Gore: a new endeavor to better inform
politicians through heuristic analysis of the blogosphere.

------
josefresco
<http://twitter.com/al_gore>

------
kevinelliott
I think it's pretty stereotypical of him that he has over 9000 followers
already, and only following 1. He's great at groups, sucks at 1-on-1.

------
ojbyrne
I think that there's a push to use twitter for PR and it's a bad thing. I'm
not saying that's what Mr. Gore is going to do, but Britney Spears set a bad
example. Real voices are what make twitter interesting.

Yes, I know they're trying to monetize, but doing it honestly is probably
going to work better in the long run.

------
nickbtard
Although not mentioned in the article, he signed up because of Digg Dialogg

------
alaskamiller
I really don't think he should be wasting time on Twitter. It's a big get in
terms of PR but achieves nothing. The signal to noise ratio isn't worth the
effort to try any conversation.

~~~
pchristensen
"the real Al Gore, or whoever is operating Twitter for him, doesn’t appear to
have much to say."

Plus, does Al Gore need _Twitter_ to get PR?

~~~
alaskamiller
I meant PR for twitter -- which is the only reason people are talking about
this. Al Gore doesn't need PR.

~~~
hugh
_Al Gore doesn't need PR._

Oh, I don't know. His real moment in the sun was a couple of years ago, and if
he doesn't watch out he'll fade into irrelevance. Maybe he can finagle himself
a position in the Obama administration, maybe he can't, but that's no
guarantee that people will pay attention to him.

------
python-nut
wow

------
parenthesis
Don't you know? - he invented it!

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://twitter.com/tipjoy/status/994204469>

